# need plans for pie safe



## DeeDee121 (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi, My name is Doris and I want to build my Daughter an old fashened shaker styly pie safe. Does antone know where I can locate any free plans for this?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Doris. Thanks for joining our community.
Always nice to have another Lady join our forum.


----------



## BidDaddy (Oct 14, 2011)

Try plansnow.com
They have a good pie safe.


----------

